
Show HN: Search code using natural language - tshepom
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=MetacodeInc.metacode
======
tshepom
Google, for your codebase. Search code using natural language with our vscode
extension, Metacode. Let me know what you think!

Queries like 'user sign up', 'delete file' etc. work even if those specific
keywords don't exist in the code. Example gif is Metacode searching linux
kernel.

------
Vaskivo
How does it work? Can I see the source code? Why is the homepage asking for my
email?

~~~
tshepom
We're likely not going to open source it, and we're using machine learning.
We're in beta, hence the email page.

